# Killington 4/16-4/17



## Savemeasammy (Apr 17, 2016)

It was 2 of the best days of the season. We skied from about 12-4 on Saturday and 10:30-4 on Sunday.  Both days were started on Highline and Double Dipper, and then most of our time was spent on SS.  The bumps were great!


Highline.  This pic might be from Thurs...  There was definitely some brown showing through by the end of the weekend, but the bumps were great.  


Double Dipper.  Complete with a rare Domeskier sighting.  


SS.  Skiers right, above the bottom headwall.  


Superstar.  



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## freeski (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Supe will be groomed out as smooth as a baby's ass by morning. Glad you enjoyed K.
For everyone else don't go there, K sucks.
I'm so happy I renewed my pass for next season, such a deal.


----------



## Rambo (Apr 18, 2016)

Cornhead and I skied Killington On Sat. and Sun. 4/16 and 4/17. Nice weather, Sunny, warm and great skiing.

Cascade and Double Dipper






Sat. 4/16 Pond Skimming (rusty colored water)





Skylark and Superstar





Superstar





Cascade


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 18, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Supe will be groomed out as smooth as a baby's ass by morning. Glad you enjoyed K.
> For everyone else don't go there, K sucks.
> I'm so happy I renewed my pass for next season, such a deal.



I checked the SS webcam this am, and the lower headwall was not touched.  I'm willing to bet they defile it later this week, but I hope they continue to leave skiers right alone.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Apr 18, 2016)

Rambo said:


> Superstar



...and people on this board thought they wouldn't make May 

I still say Memorial Day is possible.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 18, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> It was 2 of the best days of the season. We skied from about 12-4 on Saturday and 10:30-4 on Sunday.
> [...]
> Double Dipper.  Complete with a rare Domeskier sighting.



I really need to add some color to my little spring skiing outfit, but black just hides the dirt and mud from all the spills so well!

Awesome spring weekend at K.  Would have been even nicer if middle SS had developed some decent zipper lines.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 18, 2016)

Great weekend at K, nice to get some real Spring skiing in. I think I've got at least one more return trip in me before I'm done.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 18, 2016)

This will be the last season you'll see two umbrella bars at the bottom of Supe. Mike said plans are to move the smaller one down to Snowshed at a meeting last week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> I checked the SS webcam this am, and the lower headwall was not touched.  I'm willing to bet they defile it later this week, but I hope they continue to leave skiers right alone.


They haven't touched lower skiers right all season. I think it's safe from the groomers.


----------



## 180 (Apr 18, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I really need to add some color to my little spring skiing outfit, but black just hides the dirt and mud from all the spills so well!
> 
> Awesome spring weekend at K.  Would have been even nicer if middle SS had developed some decent zipper lines.



Dont know how you missed the zippers on the right


----------



## Rambo (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey Cornhead, Where's Waldo?


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 18, 2016)

180 said:


> Dont know how you missed the zippers on the right



Is that where they were?  Go figure. After hitting the nice line next to the lift up top, I would stay on skier's left and do that quasi-zipper along the spine before crossing over to the bumps on skier's right at the bottom.  Would have loved to find a line on middle SS that compared to the top of DD just before the first dirt patch.  Those were really nice.


----------



## skiadikt (Apr 18, 2016)

they didn't groom supe for monday. soft right at the open. probably the best of the season. leaving them ungroomed for tuesday as well. obviously will groom for the weekend but suspect they'll leave them whenever temps don't dip below freezing overnight.


----------

